# Join the Rodman Ride for Kids and Support a Great Cause!



## goodsports (Jul 7, 2010)

Good Sports is thrilled to partner this year for the first time with the Rodman Ride for Kids organization and the 25, 50 and 100 mile bike race to be held on Saturday, September 25th.  The Rodman Ride for Kids is an umbrella matching gift charity raising funds for youth focused social service organizations that support at-risk children in Massachusetts.  This year they are celebrating their 20th year and have raised over $44 million to support these causes during that time.   As an affiliate partner, Good Sports will receive 10% match from Rodman Ride for Kids if we hit our goal of $25,000.   In addition, the Rodman Ride for Kids underwrites 100% of the cost, so 110% of your donation goes directly to Good Sports. The donations will help Good Sports achieve its mission of distributing sports equipment and apparel to disadvantaged youths to help them have healthier, active lifestyles.  We hope you will get involved so that we can hit our goal and help make the event a great success.   

Become a Rider
Good Sports needs riders to ride 25, 50 or 100 miles and raise money for Good Sports. You can start a team with friends or race individually. Get creative and get your company to sponsor you, put it on facebook, do a family fundraiser, etc. You can register to ride by going to http://rodmanride.kintera.org/goodsports which is the page for Good Sports riders. 

For more information, please contact Melissa Harper at mharper@goodsports.org.
Thank you for your support!


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 7, 2010)

I did this ride last year (50 miles).  A very well run, great event, supporting a great charity.  Highly recommended!


----------

